# Steel Wool and Bird Shot?



## swizzle (May 22, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried chopping up some fine steel wool and taking a handful of fine bird shot mixed together for cleaning bottles? I was thinking about running fine shot through superglue and then rolling right into a pile of finely chopped steel wool. Then fill the bottle with a thick detergent mix and super, scrubby shot and see how it works. Am I wasting my time? Swiz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 22, 2005)

tried and true tumbling is the way for you. 
 I'm sure you have many ideas on how to clean bottles. I went through many ways also.
 But when I started tumbling it is the only way to really clean badly stained bottles.

 rick


----------



## oldshoe4u (May 22, 2005)

I use just 000 steel wool on the end of a plastic coat hanger to clean the inside of my bottles, I break the coat hanger at the elbows to give myself a little "hook" to catch the steel wool with, and use a little water for lube, it works pretty well and is the best method I have found yet short of tumbling, but only have had one or two bottles nice enough to warrant tumbling (for the price) and cant complain about the results thus far. Look thru this forum for other info on barkeepers friend too.
 Hope this helps you a bit.


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 22, 2005)

I use a brillo pad with a hanger, works great for dirt & rust. Also for a good soak "The Works" toilet bowl cleaner works great & it's cheap. After a tumble I use it to remove any polish stain thats left from the bottle stopples, a couple hours soak and it cooks it right off......


----------

